# Presuppositionalism contra Buddhism



## py3ak (Aug 8, 2006)

Any resources?


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 9, 2006)

Are you asking for presuppositional arguments against Buddhism? If so, check out http://www.presstheantithesis.org/blog/archive/2005_03_01_presstheantithesis_archive.html under Paul's Monday, March 21, 2005 post. 

I remember reading an article/essay by Michael Butler on the topic, but I forget where it was at...

[Edited on 8-9-2006 by caleb_woodrow]


----------



## py3ak (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, I am. Thanks for the link; if you have any more stuff, please sent it my way.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 9, 2006)

I'd be interested to read up on Buddhism and so forth, there are some Buddhists in many of my Philosophy classes at IU.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 9, 2006)

I know there is more on it somewhere, but I can't remember where. What I would like to see is a Presuppositional critique of Judaism. I haven't seen one yet but I know it is out there...


----------

